# Chicks. Lots of Chicks!



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok, Photo cuteness overload. 

Quail. The tiny ones are Chines Painted, the slightly bigger tiny chicks are Japanese Quail.



















Chocolate Orpington Bantams.
1st 5 hatched.









2nd 5 hatched.









4 Black Minorca Large Fowl Chicks









1 Pekin x Chick. Frodo. He's rather sweet bless him.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 10, 2008)

:gasp:

I want!!! The quails look like little humbug tapir calves!! 

Have you ever posted pictures of your set ups on here....? :whistling2: I think we all want to see,:mf_dribble:and dream :lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Very sweet, I do like having chicks around!

I'm still in two minds about Quail, I really want some CPQs, but I think one of the larger species might be more practical?


----------



## guardian (Jan 8, 2011)

ive been hatching quite a few too, they are great as chicks arent they, got quite a few chock orps too..

struggling to sell anything at the moment tho, hatching eggs or chicks..

how are you selling yours, or are they just for yourself.

great stuff


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Arghhhh?!?! How lush please?! :flrt:

That picture of them all standing in a row is brilliant!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Ajay said:


> :gasp:
> 
> I want!!! The quails look like little humbug tapir calves!!
> 
> Have you ever posted pictures of your set ups on here....? :whistling2: I think we all want to see,:mf_dribble:and dream :lol2:


I did ages ago, but doing a lot of digging work this year and making new pens so in a change around phase. But mainly it is a sea of sheds lol and currently a lot of mud lol Thank you Ducks!




Graham said:


> Very sweet, I do like having chicks around!
> 
> I'm still in two minds about Quail, I really want some CPQs, but I think one of the larger species might be more practical?


Japanese are easier. Certainly as Chicks. And Japs lay lots of eatable eggs. 





guardian said:


> ive been hatching quite a few too, they are great as chicks arent they, got quite a few chock orps too..
> 
> struggling to sell anything at the moment tho, hatching eggs or chicks..
> 
> ...


Not actually bothered selling anything asyet. Certainly spare cockerels we rear ourselves, if not needed by us or other known breeders, or pet homable, then it's the Pot/oven. 
I don't think anything other than really seriously good stock is selling at the moment and even that is word of mouth sales or private enquires. 
But in this last week alone, I have had a few calls asking me to take birds in. Not just cockerels, but people having to give up lots of birds due to losing land and such.
Plus the weather is still crap. Means people are still not out in the garden to get new poultry pens built. 
Mainly hatching for ourselves. Odd birds do get sold, but really is few and far between. The kids have been slowly building up their flocks of legbars and Chocolate Orpington Bantams.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Laura has some seriously good quality fowl, you should see her set ups, they`re fantastic, she really knows her stuff too.
Love thos black minorca large fowl`s, sorry if spelt wrong hun, & the firing squad line up of the choc orps is stunning.
Your polish are awesome & my dream chucks one day.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

wayakinwolf said:


> Laura has some seriously good quality fowl, you should see her set ups, they`re fantastic, she really knows her stuff too.
> Love thos black minorca large fowl`s, sorry if spelt wrong hun, & the firing squad line up of the choc orps is stunning.
> Your polish are awesome & my dream chucks one day.:mf_dribble:


:flrt: Thanks hun. 

Hoping to breed a lot of Polands this year from my pairs, trios and quads. They are my faves. Stupid as they are, bless um.

Alex and Beren have stolen my Chocolate Orpingtons. Apparently they belong to them lol I asked Beren if he was o.k. with just his Cream Crested Legbar pen, he said 'I want Chocolate Orpingtons!' to which Alex said #But I wanted them, I thought they were for me!' So they are now having a pen each and me with my pens. Just means I will have a few breeding groups of different lines to be able to breed and put together unrelated Pairs or trios.
The Minorcas I got because they can't half lay and big eggs at that. Hoping I have 3 Girls and 1 Boy (Fingers crossed lol)


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

*Omg thier adorable!!1 <3*


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> :flrt: Thanks hun.
> 
> Hoping to breed a lot of Polands this year from my pairs, trios and quads. They are my faves. Stupid as they are, bless um.
> 
> ...


 
You know hun you`re gonna have to put up some pics of Audrey :lol2lus some of the frizzles, they`re stunning, can`t wait to get moved a little closer.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

They are gorgeous :flrt: I'd love to have chickens someday


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

My Pekins have finally started laying. I'm leaving the eggs with them as there's a chance they could be fertilized by the silkie cock and they'd make cute hens and I can cull off the cocks. But if they go broody I might just order in some pure breed eggs rather than let them raise their own - not sure yet. Still going to do Faverolles and Legbars this year.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a Choc Orpington Bantam and a Buff Orpinton Bantam that i hatched last year, I am hoping to hatch some more later this year. They are ace birds!:2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, just been sexing chicks in the brooder. 
1st lot of 5 Chocolate Orpington Bantams. 3 cocks, 2 pullets.
2nd lot of Choc Orp Bantams. 2 cocks, 3 pullets. 
Minorca (Black LF) 3 cocks, 1 hen. 
Will be either selling or culling the extra cocks (Depending on quality, breed wise) as I have enough and only plan to keep 2 of the choc orps, 1 from each hatch. Was hatching the Minorcas for layers, so 2 cocks to get rid and sell the Pair as pointless to run the 1 hen on really.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> 1 Pekin x Chick. Frodo. He's rather sweet bless him.
> image


now THAT is cute!!!!!


----------

